# Headline of the Year: New Orleans Hornets



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

Which headline defined the New Orleans Hornets' season?

Read the rules here.

DAMMIT. I accidently said one of the choices "Josh Smith proves there's hope." Please make it, "J.R. Smith." Sorry about that "Hornet's fan."


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Sorry but I can't edit the poll options...but never mind, we all know who you mean...

Keep up good work!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Have to go with J.R. Smith here.

Nothing eases a losing season better than having your next franchise player break out.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

No, Baron Davis is gone?


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Theo! said:


> No, Baron Davis is gone?


Dont you remember they traded him to golden state?
and yeah i have to go with the J.R. Smith one he'll be an important part of this teram in the future..


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> Dont you remember they traded him to golden state?
> and yeah i have to go with the J.R. Smith one he'll be an important part of this teram in the future..


im pretty sure he meant " baron davis gone" as an option for the poll.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> im pretty sure he meant " baron davis gone" as an option for the poll.



Yeah, I'm sure he meant it :laugh:


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

"Baron you injury faking *******" is the basic headline for anything Baron related.


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

If you're a GM and you want to trade Baron Davis - what would you get in return ?


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I voted for J.R. Smith. Dude's got game.


----------

